

Ask HN:  Anyone interested in a Pittsburgh HN meetup? - edw519

Monday, July 19. 8 pm at the Church Brew Works.  This will be the last time we can have a beer with rms (http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=rms) who is moving to Berkeley next week.  Let's catch up with each other and give rms an nice sendoff.
======
tibbon
+1 for Church. I'm moving to Columbus in late August and if you have more of
them, then I'd be up for hanging out there.

For a moment I thought rms == richard stallman. Sounds good though.

------
JoelMcCracken
Ha. The last one was a bit of a letdown. Does anyone know if there is an event
going on on that day?

------
jsb
I'll plan on being there. Didn't know rms was moving out west!

------
sjs382
Possibly! Added to my calendar just in case...

------
dougb
I plan on being there.

------
rms
:) I'll be there.

